# feeling so low



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all,
I had my first failed ivf in october was heart broken but we have 1 more try but this last week has been awful im crying all the time feeling really bad almost worse than when i found out, i just dont no what to do or where this has come from every time i sleep i dream im pregnant so i dont want to sleep i bled for 10 days after bfn but had no af since but i guess it messes with your body, i just dont no how im supposed to get over this and move on we have been ttc for over 12 years. Im also so worried about next cycle.as i know now how bad it made me feel and also this is our last shot.sorry for the down post i just feel so so lost    
rhi xx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi rhi, I remember you from the oct cycle. I can really relate to how you feel. However I have had a af since. I was 10 days later than normal but I did bleed 5 days before my it'd too. Before I came on last week I felt exactly the same, was crying all the time, kept dreaming, I was a mess and very angry and touchy. All I can say is it will get better, I feel more myself since I have had my af and am looking forward to the next try although I am tryin not to think of the pain I felt, I just keep thinking of the I have to try and what ifs if I don't. I don't know if this helps you, but chin up Hun, it will get better and we are all here to help. Xxxxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Rhi81 - sorry to hear of your bfn and how you are feeling since   it's completely normal to feel like this and right now, you won't be able to imagine feeling any better but believe me, you will feel much better soon.  Allow yourself this time to grieve for your failed cycle though, you really need to do this.

In time, you will find the strength to cycle again, it's amazing where you find this strength.  I never thought I would be strong enough to have another cycle after my first bfn, my heart was completely broken but now I'm nearly starting my fifth cycle and still feeling positive that the next could be the one!

I hope you manage to enjoy Christmas and things get a little easier before then x


----------



## poppy12 (Dec 19, 2012)

I hear you ladies!!!! feel the same and I keep telling myself that it's ok however I need to feel jsut to get through this.  Life is unfair .. but on my positive days (which are few and far between at the mo as everyone around me seems to be breeding!!!), I think what amazing parents us IVF peeps will be to our children who are so very wanted!  Keep strong and go with your body and feelings


----------

